# Spiel in Java --> kann nicht gut programmieren



## lin_ux (22. September 2008)

Ich muss für die Schule ein Spiel programmieren und ich hab mir gedacht Vier gewinnt wäre ganz nett. 

Ich sollte von Anfang an erwähnen, dass ich eine miserable Programmierer bin. Ich lerne schon gerade Mal seit zwei Jahren Java und ich kann noch immer kein Programm alleine zur Stande bringen (außer kleine Programme).

Ich will das Spiel 'Vier gewinnt' programmieren mit graphischer Oberfläche und es muss in Java programmiert werden.

Fragen:

1.) Wie sollte man am Besten starten?
2.) Wie soll ich programmieren?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!



mfg lin_ux


----------



## Quaese (22. September 2008)

Hi,

du hast dich ins JavaScript-Board verirrt - ich schiebe dich mal in Java-Board. Dort bist du sicherlich besser aufgehoben.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## sophie19890 (22. September 2008)

Vier gewinnt als Anfänger ist relativ schwer, wenn das JAVA-Programm "intelligent" sein soll.

Minesweeper oder Schiffe versenken ist wesentlich einfacher...
vor allem Minesweeper würde ich dir empfehlen

Allgemein: Wenn das Programm nicht selber mitspielen muss, ist es einfacher. Zufällige Zahlen zu generieren ist einfacher, als dem JAVA-Programm eine Syntax zu erstellen.
lg Sophie


----------



## Andibert (22. September 2008)

Vier gewinnt kannst du machen wenn du ein 2 Spieler Spiel daraus machst, dann besteht die Hauptschwierigkeit darin nach jedem Zug das Spielfeld auf eine 4erReihe zu prüfen.
Bei Minesweeper besteht die schwierigkeit darin, dass auf einem Feld mehrere Aktionen möglich sind. du brauchst also einen Mouselistener und keinen einfachen Action Listener. 
Grundsätzlich ist beides machbar.

Ich kann dir raten einfach erstmal anzufangen, und nachzufragen wenn du an die ersten Probleme gerätst.

Alles in allem solltest du dich drum bemühen möglichst modular zu arbeiten. Klatsche nicht alles in eine Klasse, die von JFrame erbt, den Actionlistener implementiert und die ganze Spiellogik enthält.

Für 4Gewinnt zum beispiel:
Du solltest also eine Klasse Spielfeld haben.
Die hat eine Methode setzeStein(int Spieler, int Spalte) die einen Boolean zurückgibt der aussagt ob der Stein gesetzt werden konnte.


Die meisten Anfänger machen den Fehler dass ihre Methoden zu lang und unübersichtlich sind. Ist das der Fall steigst du irgentwann durch deinen Code nicht mehr durch und findest vorhandene Fehler nicht.


----------



## lin_ux (23. September 2008)

Okay, ich werde selbst Mal anfangen und danke für den Tipp. Ich werde versuchen nicht alles in einem zu Klatschen und damit alles ausführlich ist Kommentare dazu schreiben:


----------

